# Betws-y-Coed



## paul and jennie (Apr 14, 2021)

Anyone know if we still allowed to stay at Betws-y-Coed car park thanks


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 15, 2021)

No idea as never been, I'm sure someone will be along to confirm.
Did a quick Google though and this is what the local council website is saying.
States no overnight parking, but whether they have altered that approach since covid....?

https://www.conwy.gov.uk/en/Residen...ome-Parking-at-Pay-and-Display-Car-Parks.aspx


----------



## Val54 (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm fairly sure that it was reported on here that it had been banned ... sometime last year I think.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 15, 2021)

Shame they aren't moving forward in their tourism thinking in a similar way to some other areas of the UK. 

I haven't been to Wales for decades, no plans to return anytime soon either!


----------



## alcam (Apr 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Shame they aren't moving forward in their tourism thinking in a similar way to some other areas of the UK.
> 
> I haven't been to Wales for decades, no plans to return anytime soon either!


Think some parts of Wales are quite motorhome friendly ?
Betws was a really good spot . Think it shut down 2 years ago


----------



## Penny13 (Apr 15, 2021)

Looking like no


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 15, 2021)

At least there's no holiday cottages being burnt nowadays and (hopefully!) everybody starting to speak in Welsh the minute they realise you're English, which is what happened to me a long time ago.


----------



## alcam (Apr 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> *At least there's no holiday cottages being burnt nowadays* and (hopefully!) everybody starting to speak in Welsh the minute they realise you're English, which is what happened to me a long time ago.


'Keep the home fires burning'


----------



## number14 (Apr 16, 2021)

We overnighted there a couple of years ago. It was all very civilised, quiet and no litter to speak of. We walked into town and spent money in the outdoor shop with a pub meal later. 
Talk about cutting off your nose etc!


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Why would they rather see an empty car park than one with a paying  motorhome  parked in it  ???.


----------



## alcam (Apr 16, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Why would they rather see an empty car park than one with a paying  motorhome  parked in it  ???.


Indeed .
All the licensed premises are hotels [unless I missed one] maybe they have applied pressure ?
Obviously the only way these businesses could profit from myself and other motorhomers is through selling meals and drinks to us .
We are not going to book a room . 
Now they can't profit from us at all .
The above applies to so many places . I find it incredibly frustrating


----------



## peter palance (Apr 17, 2021)

ye


***** said:


> This used to be a regular of ours en route to Anglesey
> The Head Snowdonia Park Warden or whatever he was called was a nice bloke and always welcomed us, but his side kick who was also a campervaner was another story.
> He even accused us of emptying our cassettes in the bushes !!
> Total Lie and his superior knew it was!
> I think it is no longer available but you never know. Have you considered Llanwryst, just a few miles away and much quieter


yes but on ones own. well may be the wife. to sleep tight. well may be some friends. parked next door. yes we would like that. so keep you nose to the grined

stone and may be . we that is a royal we. may see you again . ok.pj. xxxx  ok .for the wife. may be.


----------

